# Bruised / cracked ribs..AARRGGG!!



## Bubba74 (Feb 8, 2007)

I fell 4 days ago, the first time in a long time. It just so happened 2 days before I was supposed to leave for a two week vacation in Crested Butte, CO (prefect luck lol). The only real injury is my ribs, which are feeling better, but still hurt when I take deep breaths or jolts.

I can only delay my trip by one week due to snow potential up in the hills. Any recommendations on how to heal and deal with it quicker? I know ribs take a long time to heal but I don't have that luxury. 

It looks like I'll be popping percocets the whole trip . Thanks for any info.


----------



## LititzDude (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm on week 2.

I damaged the cartilage just below the sternum but didn't break them. I can breath ok now, sneezing still stops me cold. I rode my bike down the driveway, and the 2" drop from the driveway to the road was enough to make me walk it back up.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Your ribs will hurt for about three weeks- if they are simple(unfragmented) fractures. It's the rib bruising that make breathing difficult. Take 1200mg of calcium with vitamin D, to speed healing. Ride later....


----------



## almontebarnes (Jan 5, 2008)

That stinks. I lost three weeks of riding earlier this year for the same reason. All injuries are frustrating, but ribs are just annoying as hell, because they're a simple and injury that totally puts you out of comission. I started riding a lot earlier than I should have. I took it easy and stuck to XC / aerobic stuff. I think it helped me heal, because after three weeks of scarcely any improvement, it picked up real fast then.

One warning about percocet or any pain killer: a bit is good as it makes your life bearable and gets you moving. Too much allows you to forget the injury and re-injure yourself by a simple extreme movement - like simply bolting upright off the couch, rather than babying yourself up like an old man - which is what I did a couple of times. So make sure you're feeling some pain and that your body is communicating your limits to you.



Bubba74 said:


> I fell 4 days ago, the first time in a long time. It just so happened 2 days before I was supposed to leave for a two week vacation in Crested Butte, CO (prefect luck lol). The only real injury is my ribs, which are feeling better, but still hurt when I take deep breaths or jolts.
> 
> I can only delay my trip by one week due to snow potential up in the hills. Any recommendations on how to heal and deal with it quicker? I know ribs take a long time to heal but I don't have that luxury.
> 
> It looks like I'll be popping percocets the whole trip . Thanks for any info.


----------



## firefighterdirt (Dec 15, 2007)

4 weeks ago today I broke 2 ribs and put a small hole in my right lung, I hope to be able to return to work next Sunday. I agree that the use of drugs like percocet can cover up things , I slept through guys breaking into my garage stealing my chain saws. I too started feeling much better after 3 weeks and have been able to ride on paved bike paths.


----------



## SC SUPALIGHT (Sep 14, 2007)

Took a nasty fall on 9/14 over the bars on a jump,knocked myself out(glad I had the full face on) Kept riding the rest of the day.Everytime I moved my neck it made a squishy sound ,I thought not good,went to Dr. on 9/15 neck ok but severely bruised ribs. Doc put me on 2wk. no riding then come back for chk.up,they are starting to fill better already,but coughing/sneezing/laughing still hurt like chit.. pain pills are helping but just gonna take it easy and let it heal.Broke a couple ribs before when I was younger,and did some stuff I shouldn't have before doc cleared me.man that was a dumb mistake.. Let them heal or it's just gonna take longer.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago I had a stupid over the bars crash and hit my side hard on a rock pile. I was pretty dazed and sore but I finished the ride fairly easily. My ribs are still sore when I take a jolt, sneeze or breathe heavily. I'm assuming they are broken. I tried to ride yesterday but got a few miles into it and just couldn't take the pain over every bump, it was worse than the day it happened. 

I'm just wondering if anyone knows if I can do any real damage by riding through the pain and risk taking another fall? Here in the Northeast this is a great time to be riding and I'd hate to miss any time for no reason.


----------



## RickC5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Several years ago my wife fell and cracked two ribs on the right side. She also broke her right collarbone in the same crash.

The cracked ribs were much more painful and continued to hurt for much longer than the collarbone.

The crash happened in early July and she wasn't able to ride at all for the remainder of the season that year.

Hopefully you heal quicker. Good luck with that!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Go to the hospital and get some X-rays done. They cost about $60. It's good insurance, pal. If your ribs are busted- I would stay off the bike for at least three weeks. However, if they are just badly bruised- you can ride again, but they will be very tender. Another fall will send you screaming....trust me! Either way, the X-rays will show you exactly what happened that day.

I knew a guy(idiot) who fractured his ribs, and went out and fell again. This time, a piece of rib broke through his skin. He freaked out after finding he needed surgery. You don't want this to ever happen. Have the hospital take a pic of your ribs!


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Whats strange is 5 days after i happened i was fine again no pain at all. Then I rolled over weird when sleeping and since then the pain has been serious, worse than before. No marks of any kind either. Pretty strange. But yeah, i really need to go see the Dr. Its just a matter of getting my lazy self there. To make it even worse I have good insurance!!! I guess I'll end up doing that tomorrow if nothing improves from now to then. The good thing is I'm reading that it can start to heal well within 3 weeks. So I only have 5 days to go!


----------

